# Reports: Vikings' Udeze has leukemia



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Reports: Vikings' Udeze has leukemia*
By STAFF AND WIRE REPORTS

February 12, 2008

Kenechi Udeze of the Vikings has been diagnosed with a form of leukemia, KSTP (Ch. 5) reported Monday night.

The station did not reveal the source for its story on its website. It said that Udeze's doctors are trying to determine what grade of leukemia he is dealing with and that it could take several weeks.

KMSP (Ch. 9) also reported the news, saying Udeze is at Fairview Southdale Hospital undergoing tests and that he was at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester last week.

Vikings officials did not return phone calls from the Star Tribune, nor did Ethan Lock, Udeze's agent.

Leukemia is a cancer of the blood that starts in the bone marrow.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh man i hope it is a less severe case and they caught it early we're pulling for you kenechi(sp)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hopefully it is chronic and not acute!!! BIG difference!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

djleye said:


> Hopefully it is chronic and not acute!!! BIG difference!!


Yes there is quite a bit of difference in the four types of lukemia. I was diagnosed with CML in 2005. I have to take Gleevec every day which has put me in remission. Problem is the Gleevec is very expensive, about $3000 per month, but BCBS covers most of it.

I wish him well.


----------

